# JD 2010 Hydraulic Problems After Dealer PTO Repair



## MARKJD2010 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am a new forum member and I hope someone may be able to help me. I found a prior post from a few years ago that matched my dilemma and I joined the forum.
My 1964 John Deere 2010 just had new PTO gears installed and fork replaced and the hydraulic/transmission fluid changed. The hydraulic system was fine for about an hour of use and then became very slow and jerky. This occurs on the loader, the 3 point hitch and the power steering. I called the service dealer and they did not replace the hydraulic filter element. I am ordering a new filter and I hope that is the cause of the problem.

Is it possible to clean the existing filter? What is the best way to clean the metal filter?

Thanks for any advice.

Mark


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

It sounds as if the hydraulic line that supplies oil to the rock shaft (3-point) may be leaking. Let me know if you haven't fixed this yet. Sorry for the late reply. I haven't logged on for a while.


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

On my 2010 I clean that metal filter with carburetor cleaner made by Gum Out. Works well and doesn't damage the filter


----------

